# radeon 9200 and dell 2001fp monitor problem



## magichands

hi, i hope someone can help, just got my new 2001fp yesterday but when using dvi input from my radeon 9200 with 256 memory i can't get it to display higher than 1280x1024, i have installed the monitor and i have downloaded and installed latest drivers for my card, if i try and change the res it goes black and returns back to 1280, if the pc has been off for a while it will change to 1600x1200 for about 5 minutes before the screen goes black, i thn have to turn my pc off for about 5 minutes before it will show a picture, if i just restart it will come up black and i can't see a thing..

1600x1200 using svga cable no problems..

any ideas,

thx..


----------



## Rick G

sounds like you have a digital limit of 1280 with refresh rates that only allow 1280 max.  Check your refresh rate and decrease to about 65hz and try your highr settings.  SVGA is an analog setting and has limited refresh rates.


----------



## opsar

Had the same issue with the 2001FP and a Radeon 9700 with 128MB Memory (used only the  DVI input, never Stried VGA). You say you have the latest driver. Which one is it? Here is how I solved the problem the issue. Downloaded the CATALYST V4.2 driver for the Radeon Family (includes the 9200). The website is http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html. The driver version now shows up as 6.14 and I can use the native resolution of 1600x1200. Try it.


----------



## dax44

*2001fp pivot problem*

I've got a similar problem with a new 2001fp and a Radeon 9000 pro (installed latest driver). I get perfect 1200x1600 on dvi on Landscape, but not on Vertical - only 864x1152 max. The hotkey for switching between H & V won't work probably because 1200x1600 won't work on vert. and 864x1152 is not supported on Landscape.
I called ATI & they said they've had a few calls from 2001fp users and it's a Dell issue. I called Dell (what a waste of 90 min.) and they said it was ATI. But, Dell says the Radeon 9000 is supported - ????

I can get the monitor to work on either Landscape or Vertical, but have to go through Control Box, etc. etc. to do that & it's supposed to be able to switch pivot modes via an assignable hotkey.
I'm confused. 

Appreciate any help.  Doug


----------

